# AutoCAD-Datei skalieren + konvertieren??



## typometer (19. Januar 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe eine farbige AutoCAD-Datei mit der Endung .DWG bekommen und muss daraus ein druckfähiges .PDF oder .TIF erstellen im richtigen Größen-Ausschnitt, d.h. ich muss eine ca. 50 mm CAD-Zeichnung auf ca. 280 mm hochziehen ohne an Schärfe zu verlieren. Ich kenne mich mit AutoCAD absolut nicht aus, habe aber das Programm zur Verfügung. Wer kann helfen?


----------

